

The White House should end the bulk collection of Americans’ phone records - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/the-white-house-should-end-the-bulk-collection-of-americans-phone-records/2013/07/26/c3c0103e-f553-11e2-9434-60440856fadf_story.html?tid=rssfeed

======
dcc1
Notice the word "American" in the title, as a citizen of an allied nation
which always stood by US it pisses me off being snooped on since what the NSA
is doing would violate all the privacy and data protection laws here and is
well just plain wrong

~~~
dcc1
... furthermore

How would "Americans" feel about some other nation spying on them? Do you guys
realise that you are handing a get out of jail free card to Chinese, Iranians,
Russians to continue censoring and surveying their citizens and YOU LOT as
well

~~~
maratd
What's with the preaching?

First, quite a few other nations already spy on us and did so long before the
NSA put all their cards into the digital basket. They would continue to do so
regardless of anything the US did.

Second, your own government is cooperating and probably adding quite a bit
more to the mix.

Third, "Americans" have little do with it. I don't condone it and I have no
control over it. Many are apathetic, sure, but many more are apathetic in
_your_ own country. Most of the outrage in the media and political circles has
been in the US. Explain that?

~~~
northwest
Personally, I'd say we need to remain aware that we have a leader role on this
tiny planet. What we do will always be kind of seen as "the future".

We have _much_ more power than any nation and therefor we have _much_ more
responsibility. If _we_ f#ck up, the world's f#cked. It may sound arrogant,
but that is the power balance of today as I see it.

We have more power and therefor more potential to do good and to save the
planet than any other nation. But recently, we have used it pretty much
against that goal...

------
pivnicek
What is the oath of office is for an attorney general? It can't be anything
about upholding the constitution, obviously, otherwise Eric Holder would have
been indicted already. Holder could go down as the worst AG in American
history. He's even worse than the guy who lost an election to a dead man, and
wanted to make dancing illegal.

~~~
agilebyte
[http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/41797](http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/41797)

All the way to postal employees.

------
frenger
..and the worldwide hoovering up of internet traffic, for surveillance
purposes.

~~~
mtgx
Yeah, to me that seems like a much bigger issue, considering that all
communications are moving on the Internet (even "voice" calls). But I suppose
they are pushing for this first, because a lot of politicians are old, and
fear the phone spying much more than they fear the Internet spying.

~~~
northwest
_But I suppose they are pushing for this first, because a lot of politicians
are old, and fear the phone spying much more than they fear the Internet
spying._

That is probably true. And so frightening. Basically, those politicians don't
really know how tech works and what the real dangers are. And they're supposed
to protect the citizens with their decisions...

Plus, when you get old, you have much less of an incentive to think "long
term", obviously. There should probably be some rule that restricts older
politicians to a "consulting-only" role.

